# 30% price increase on Jr Gents, Zen...?!



## patmurris (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm not sure when this happened and whether it has been already discussed, but i just noticed CSUSA increased the price of some of their kits as much as 30% since August - Jr Gents and Zen for instance. Wondering what to make of it...


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 17, 2011)

I just went there and did my last order of 10 Zen Black TI and it was the same now as it was then. My last order was on the 10th.
$14.31 for 10


----------



## zig613 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just checked and the JR Gent II (titantium gold) the price has increased to $17.70?  Wow that sure is a big jump in price.

Wade


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 17, 2011)

Pat, your right they increased their prices on most of the higher end component sets two weeks ago. Sign of the times.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 17, 2011)

which to me is all the more reason to buy stuff that is made in the USA and is of quality design

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 17, 2011)

Or just go kitless


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 17, 2011)

The cost of metal has risen, as well as, the cost of shipping.  Everyone is raising their prices.


----------



## Balasharc (Oct 18, 2011)

sounds like it's time for a group buy.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 18, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> Or just go kitless


 
That's exactly what's driving the pricess up!! All these kitless guys are causing kit demand to go down and thus the prices to rise! Curse you kitless folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 18, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> Or just go kitless



You "kitless" guy's and gal's need to put up a youtube video or a video in the library for us to learn from!!!! :biggrin:
Jon


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 18, 2011)

zig613 said:


> I just checked and the JR Gent II (titantium gold) the price has increased to $17.70? Wow that sure is a big jump in price.
> 
> Wade


Wow, the last kits I bought in any quantity were the Jr Statesman ftn pens # 050-2329 and I see their one kit price is now $40.20!

All kidding aside, making your own pen from scratch might be just the way to combat these rising prices!  

Let's say you want to make someone a nice rollerball pen and charge $120 for it.  You could buy the above kit for $40, add an $8 blank, toss the kit refill and spend $3 on a quality Private reserve refill, spend an hour making it and want $30 an hour labor.  That means you would profit $39 using this kit.

If you started from scratch you would have the same $8 blank, the same $3 refill, now taking 1 1/2 hour to make the pen you have $45 in labor so now your cost is $56 with a profit of $64.

All else being equal your profit went from $39 to $64 for the one pen.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 18, 2011)

glycerine said:


> nsfr1206 said:
> 
> 
> > Or just go kitless
> ...


 
We're not kitless anymore, we're coining a new phrase and are now the "made from scratch" group! :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 18, 2011)

Jon-wx5nco said:


> nsfr1206 said:
> 
> 
> > Or just go kitless
> ...


 
While not a video, a couple years ago one member made a neat little tutorial with lots of photos called "another way of making a pen" which has helped many people dive into the "made from scratch" world.  It's in the library somewhere.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Prices will increase....*

Sorry folks but vendors can't "eat" all of the price increases.  And, we can't make all of it up by buying in larger quantities and getting more efficient either.  When the dollar goes down and other costs go up prices are sure to follow.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2011)

Folks it just isn't pen kits, sure gas has dropped, but everything we use has gone up mostly in mid August and all through Sept, all of our Stainless, all our copper fittings for ferrules, and now our carbide AGAIN! I absorbed the first one, raised on the second one, absorbed the third but I have to pass on the next one. Been to the market lately. WOW. and it's not just the US. it's world wide. I'm not sure if it's the normal thing Corporate greed, or if the world markets are trying to find a balance.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 18, 2011)

With the price of kits going up combined with the fact that I have a chuck for my lathe, I'm running out of excuses not to try a made from scratch pen. The problem I have is I like the look of having some hardware on a pen. Then again I did order some aluminum and I have a woodchuck and a plan, I guess now I just have to do it.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 18, 2011)

patmurris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not sure when this happened and whether it has been already discussed, but i just noticed CSUSA increased the price of some of their kits as much as 30% since August - Jr Gents and Zen for instance. Wondering what to make of it...


 
Patrick,
 
*Not anything we can do about it but their is a way to combat this!* 

The forum has a thing called* Group buys* and it really saves the members money! We used to do group buys all the time but for some reason they fell out of favor and I don't think a lot of new members even know about them.

I'll use a Craft Supply kit I am familiar with as an example:

$40.20 - List price for a # 050-2329 Jr Statesman ftn pen kit
$30.15 - 25% discounted price for ordering over 100 kits
$25.62 - After the additional 15% IAP club discount

So, if you buy this kit in a group buy it costs you almost 40% less than retail.

Anyone not liking the retail prices really should consider hosting a group buy, actually there ought to be one every few weeks sort of an ongoing IAP benefit meant to fight higher prices!

This is a forum benefit, take advantage of it.


----------



## Rob73 (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought there were no USA manufacturers of pen kits?




seamus7227 said:


> which to me is all the more reason to buy stuff that is made in the USA and is of quality design
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 18, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> With the price of kits going up combined with the fact that I have a chuck for my lathe, I'm running out of excuses not to try a made from scratch pen. The problem I have is I like the look of having some hardware on a pen. Then again I did order some aluminum and I have a woodchuck and a plan, I guess now I just have to do it.


You want bling..... take a look at some of Mike Redburn's pens, talk about class.... solid silver!  He makes from scratch! :biggrin:

I make pens with lower body accent rings, dual cap accent bands also made from silver and I think they have just the right amount of hardware!

Get busy....... let's see what ya got! :biggrin:


----------



## Live2Dive (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree that we should do more group buys.  I am totally in for them.  Being a relatively new comer to the forums, I have not contributed to them, but am familiar with the concept.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2011)

Rob73 said:


> I thought there were no USA manufacturers of pen kits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes there is one manufacturer, Marksman  in coordination with Constant Laubscher are making component sets. No 3.00 slim lines, but no cheap junk,


----------



## Monty (Oct 18, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> patmurris said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...





Live2Dive said:


> I agree that we should do more group buys.  I am totally in for them.  Being a relatively new comer to the forums, I have not contributed to them, but am familiar with the concept.


All it takes is someone to step forward to do the paperwork, receive, sort and ship out the kits. 
I know the rules for a GB look complicated, but most is just common sense. PM me if your are interested in coordinating one and I'll guide you through the process if you need any help.


----------



## David M (Oct 18, 2011)

Is the IAP 15% club discount for only group buys only or can it be used on orders directly with Craft Supply ?
David


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 18, 2011)

Mudpuppie said:


> Is the IAP 15% club discount for only group buys only or can it be used on orders directly with Craft Supply ?
> David


 
I don't know, but will say this......

In my old wood turning club in Texas we had the same 15% discount BUT the order had to be placed by someone identified by the club as being an "authorized" club officer or designated group buyer. so I'm guessing that you cannot use the discount on individual orders. 

Perhaps a quick call to Craft Supply would answer the question.

But don't overlook that other 25%, that's the real advantage of the group buy as most members don't buy 100+ kits at a time


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 18, 2011)

seems like every thing is going up. My air condition repair man told me his sister in law (who is an invalid) couldn't pay her rent so she moved in with him. He took her to the disability place. The guy told her he couldn't raise her pay because there hasn't been any inflation in the past 2 years.  
I don't know where he shops


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Not yet*



bitshird said:


> Rob73 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought there were no USA manufacturers of pen kits?
> ...


 They might be taking orders but as of a couple of days ago they had not started production yet. I think they are still setting up equipment.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 18, 2011)

Constant has a small supply ready to ship. Some have already received them and made pens from what I gather.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Maybe*



Russianwolf said:


> Constant has a small supply ready to ship. Some have already received them and made pens from what I gather.


 That could be I think he mentioned it but I thought those were hand made prototypes.


----------



## Monty (Oct 19, 2011)

New CSUSA GB here -
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=87787


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 19, 2011)

*SS*



diamundgem said:


> seems like every thing is going up. My air condition repair man told me his sister in law (who is an invalid) couldn't pay her rent so she moved in with him. He took her to the disability place. The guy told her he couldn't raise her pay because there hasn't been any inflation in the past 2 years.
> I don't know where he shops


 Social Security determined there was no Cost of Living increase for either 2009 or 2010 hence no COLA adjustment for recipients in 2010 or 2011.  I did hear today that there will be a 3% increase for 2012 (much of which will be taken up by increased Medicare part B premiums).


----------



## philb (Oct 19, 2011)

Jr.Gent Fountain in Rhodium has jumped nearly $4 since my August order! Thats a big jump!

For every 6 kits on the old price its now 5 kits !!


----------

